# Hot water heater leaking from exit pipe



## chenthorn (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a 3yr old electric heater that appears to be leaking from connector of the heater and the pipe which carries hot water to the rest of the house. I removed the copper pipe and connection from the HWH as I saw water drip from it. it appears that at the least the gasket is shot. there is not tape on the threads, so that may have helped the problem as well. 

I am not a plumber, but i am handy.  
my theory is that I can re-tape the threads, insert a red hose gasket into the pipe, and that should fix it up. any holes in this theory? feel free to fire away as long as you have a useful alternative answer!

thanks!


----------



## Redwood (Jan 22, 2011)

Is this what you have on the connections to the water heater?
What was connecting to them?


----------



## joecaption (Jan 23, 2011)

Or does it look like this? https://www.cornerhardware.com/15inch_copper_waterheater_connector/6748_6963_7844/3726
If this is what you have I'd just replace the whole line.
Install the new one snug and turn the water back on, only tighten just enough to stop any drips. Over tighten it and your back to square one. 
The rubber ring is what does the sealing, if someone over tightened it when installing  it distroys the rubber seal. Most garden hose washers are not made for hot water.
Use Teflon paste pipe dope not tape on this one.


----------



## chenthorn (Jan 23, 2011)

I ended up replaceing the entire copper flex line, using the teflon tape on the threads at both connections. 18 hours later no drips or obvious leakage. 
thanks for all of your help!


----------

